# Dangerous Make-Up



## the dogman (Jul 8, 2007)

Did a quick search and didn’t find anything on this topic so I figured I would bring it up for everyone to share their knowledge, and get everyone informed on what’s what.

Some Halloween make-up can be dangerous, even life threatening. I know about liquid latex* and I’ve seen the spectrum of reactions to it. I have also heard about some brands of fake blood causing allergic reactions from rashes and hives to temporary/long lasting stains on the skin. 

I was wondering if there are any other products to be wary of that could cause sever, temporary or even permanent damage to a person.

*For those who don’t know liquid latex can cause a sever allergic reaction, that if treated lightly, could hospitalize or kill. ALWAYS USE A TEST AREA FIRST!


----------



## Toetag (Jan 31, 2008)

Remember you get what you pay for. There is no telling what some "off brands" put in their "mixes" I stick with companies that have been around for many years shows me that they must be doing something right


----------



## bodybagging (Nov 18, 2003)

Most Makeup companies will inform you to test their product on a small area before jumping knee deep in with their product. remember no matter what it is someone, somewhere will be allergic to it. Thats right somewhere out there is a guy allergic to DEER FARTS, Latex is a common allergy and most people with a latex allergy know about it by the times they hit their teen years, (condoms, latex gloves)
I know that you should avoid using red make up near your eyes, we have been doing it for years but makeup companys recommned against it.


----------



## the dogman (Jul 8, 2007)

well i know about the test area thing on nearly all make up, its a matter of paying attention and some people don't. 
Also, some people who are allergic to liquid latex are not allergic to other latex products. the two worst reactions i have seen happened to people who had worn latex gloves and been exposed to other latex based products before. (masks, condoms, similar makeup)

and i have also heard about the red makeup near the eyes warning but i never understood why just red or what would happen (dont want to try)

what about non make up products that still end up on your skin, or seemingly safe things that could permanently scar? (recently read about henna tattoos gone bad)


----------



## Guest (Aug 13, 2008)

Henna, in its native form isn't bad at all...its when these temp tattoo places start adding the "black henna" to the product line.

There is no such thing as "black henna". It's merely a mixture of henna and paraphenylenediamine (PPD). The PPD quickens the staining process but there are allergies associated with it. Stay away from the black henna tattoos!

As for the red make-up, back in the day, red make up around the eyes was considered a no-no because it tends to make you look tired or your eyes to appear bloodshot. But in reality, the pigments that are used in red, and purple for that matter, have a higher chance of being a allerginic. If someone has sensitive eyes, you are a more likely canidate to have a reaction.


----------



## granamyr (Oct 3, 2005)

Another thing I usually warn people about is the glow in the dark makeup. I have no idea whats in it these days, it may be much better....I last tried some..umm..wow, guess it was 20 something years ago. I began to apply it to my face, and within seconds my skin was burning in agony. I had a terrible reaction to it...I was only 9 or 10, and my mom wasn't paying any attention until I began to yelp. I have never gone near the stuff since. I would imagine the formula has changed quite a bit since then, but I have never wanted to risk it.


----------



## the dogman (Jul 8, 2007)

i wasnt aware glow in the dark could be dangerous, but i guess your right. they have had to have changed something or it wouldnt sell any more.


----------



## Guest (Aug 14, 2008)

The only thing I remember in reference to the Glow makeup was a company called Zauder Bros. who was using a non FDA approved ingredient called zinc sulfide. Other than that I can't recall any injuries just the fact that it didn't have the FDA stamp.


----------



## SamanthaFan (Aug 2, 2008)

I have never gone for the costumes with complicated make up to begin with. That said, I have done very good zombies, Bride of Frankenstein, etc, using mostly real make up. I know it won't harm my skin and it comes in all colors, and I think looks most realistic (in my humble opinion). My favorite blood is Karo syrup, red gel food coloring and chocolate syrup.


----------



## the dogman (Jul 8, 2007)

i hear you on the fake blood SamathaFan, store bought never looks as good as home made, and sadly no stores sell choco-flavored fake blood. 

there should be a warning label on the fake blood capsules too : "Warning: Tastes awful and you wont get the taste to go away for hours!"


----------

